# What setting do you use when riding aggressively downhill?



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Question in title. Up, i switch it up depending on mood. No brainer. Down, so far i set to the lowesr setting and thats it.

Anyone use level 2 or 3?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Question in title. Up, i switch it up depending on mood. No brainer. Down, so far i set to the lowesr setting and thats it.
> 
> Anyone use level 2 or 3?


What size power 250W, 350W, 500W or 750W?

I seldom use over 300W


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My Shuttle has 3- ECO, TRAIL, BOOST. When riding hard, I use TRAIL 90% of that time. TRAIL in in medium level and ECO is max level (I use ECO a lot too). I use BOOST once in a while but it sort of takes the fun out of mountain biking for me. I have been riding since the late 90s and still like to actually ride and not just basically hold on or fly over stuff with BOOST. That is just me. Also, my local trails can be very twisty and steep so it is not that hard to fly off the edge in BOOST or TURBO mode. The Shuttle has a Shimano E-8000 (500W motor?).


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

For me its a kenevo, and for riding half power would be enough.

BUT, this thread is about the bombing downhill part only. Do YOU use big power, or do you also keep it on eco, whatever eco is for you? And why do you prefer your choice?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Dowhiill- same thing except it can be pretty dangerous on the highest mode. I tried it once and shut it back down to ECO. The dropoffs are huge and switchbacks are tight and have to be taken super slowly and carefully and I light ratchet through a few. The BOOST mode was just too much and abrupt to use especially on my trails right here.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I run trail on every DH for predictability.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Probably 75% Eco and 25% Trail


----------



## SchralphMacchio (Aug 24, 2015)

I’m a total EEB ignoramus ...

But how does the bike descend most trails if you turn the thing off completely? Too heavy to practically crank out of G-outs or add speed between features/corners?

I’m honestly curious. Most of the trails around here have sustained descents with maybe only 3-4 sections (on a 2-3000’ descent) where you’ve got to raise the saddle and spin for more than a few pedal strokes. I’m most interested in EEBs for the amount of time they can cut off our 10 mile 3000’ gravel approach climbs, and curious how it would work descending if the battery or controller just flat out failed.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

SchralphMacchio said:


> I'm a total EEB ignoramus ...
> 
> But how does the bike descend most trails if you turn the thing off completely? Too heavy to practically crank out of G-outs or add speed between features/corners?
> 
> I'm honestly curious. Most of the trails around here have sustained descents with maybe only 3-4 sections (on a 2-3000' descent) where you've got to raise the saddle and spin for more than a few pedal strokes. I'm most interested in EEBs for the amount of time they can cut off our 10 mile 3000' gravel approach climbs, and curious how it would work descending if the battery or controller just flat out failed.


It's just a heavy bike with a bit of motor drag in that case (and every new generation of motors/drive systems is reducing that drag). But keep it in ECO anyway...


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

SchralphMacchio said:


> I'm a total EEB ignoramus ...
> 
> But how does the bike descend most trails if you turn the thing off completely? Too heavy to practically crank out of G-outs or add speed between features/corners?
> 
> I'm honestly curious. Most of the trails around here have sustained descents with maybe only 3-4 sections (on a 2-3000' descent) where you've got to raise the saddle and spin for more than a few pedal strokes. I'm most interested in EEBs for the amount of time they can cut off our 10 mile 3000' gravel approach climbs, and curious how it would work descending if the battery or controller just flat out failed.


Wow, good timing, I've just been testing this. And your use case is exactly why I wanted and bought an ebike. Mostly.

First, the answer, which I took from this guy:



Salespunk said:


> I run trail on every DH for predictability.


This kind of flat and confident statement demands testing to see what its all about. And I found that indeed trail mode was far superior to ECO mode for aggressive downhill. And the reason is exactly the concern you give: a boost to crank out of brief ups that litter the runs.

So, I'm sold on trail mode for the downs.

I could turn it off, but as was said, it's a heavy bike, so the gear changes have to happen fast in order not to get stopped on a short up. The reality is, descending uses about zero battery power, so trail mode is good to go.

having the bike on is instant power, unlike a gear shift which takes a couple strokes. Sometimes I get surprised by ups on an unfamiliar trail. Actually, there's no 'sometimes' about it. So, trail makes the downs more fun.

------------

A commentary on the climbs though for clarity. My use case is "as needed" or "as wanted", and for me, I wanted a bike that is as close to a bike most of the time.

To that effect, I turned ECO down to 10% motor power. For climbing. And found that to be too much boost. So now I have it on 5% and will try that. My ebike weighs 57.6 pounds, and I want it to climb like a 37 pound bike. 10% is just too much on a specialized brose 2 motor to feel like I'm pedaling my real bike.

Obviously on lap 2, parts of the climb I flip to trail mode. Maybe for 2 or 3 50-yard dashes. On lap 3, maybe even 25% of the climb is on trail. It takes the edge off, but the bike is still mostly climbing like a bike. It helps prevent leg jello on lap 3 descending, which is what ebiking is all about for me (plus trail exploring, but that's a different use case than shuttle-down-shuttle-down)

Of course when the ride is done and I'm on wide featureless flat gravel back to the car I'm on boost to short-circuit the dull part of the ride. I'm no roadie or gravel rider. But this way, I can climb 6000 feet and go for 25 miles and still have 30% battery power left, along with shot legs and a fun ride.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah same here- keep it in TRAIL or ECO. These are heavy bikes that do not handle as well as light bikes (especially G-Outs or pop offs) that you may be used to and don't pedal as well with the motor off. I have done it with the motors off completely to test it...not a huge deal since we almost always have momentum. I am getting closer but still a little off my best downhill times on my regular 29er. If a DH run was 9:45, I'm about 10:30 on the heavier-slacker e-bike in TRAIL or ECO. For me, it is mainly the heavier weight....I need to scrub speed a bit earlier too.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

oh yeah, reminds me. Huge caveat with all my statements. I don't time anything. I'm team SLOTH: I get there when I get there.

I'm no meanderer, I like bikes to try to bomb around quick as possible, but my meter is my internal fun-o-meter, not the clock. So I have zero clue what the time impact is for descending ebike vs bike, eco vs trail vs off, etc. All I know is trail is more fun than off for downs, and eco more fun than turbo for ups in 99% of cases.

edit: and turbo mode is most fun for getting the heck out when the ride is done, my spirit is done, my legs are do-mah done, and I'm still an uphill mile away from the car.


----------



## SchralphMacchio (Aug 24, 2015)

Very helpful, thanks guys


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

SchralphMacchio said:


> I'm a total EEB ignoramus ...
> 
> But how does the bike descend most trails if you turn the thing off completely? Too heavy to practically crank out of G-outs or add speed between features/corners?
> 
> I'm honestly curious. Most of the trails around here have sustained descents with maybe only 3-4 sections (on a 2-3000' descent) where you've got to raise the saddle and spin for more than a few pedal strokes. I'm most interested in EEBs for the amount of time they can cut off our 10 mile 3000' gravel approach climbs, and curious how it would work descending if the battery or controller just flat out failed.





RickBullottaPA said:


> It's just a heavy bike with a bit of motor drag in that case (and every new generation of motors/drive systems is reducing that drag). But keep it in ECO anyway...


I actually run off or sometimes eco on DH. I seem to be over 20 mph a lot anyway, so the motor is not going to help. If there's quick up or really tight turns, I flick it on, but then off again. The motor makes the bike respond differently when pedaling hard out of turns.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

All boost, all the time!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a Bosch motor on my bike ,so eco ,trail ,emtb and turbo. I mostly ride in trail ,2nd eco, third emtb ,fourth turbo. I come from first off road moto's ,second pedal bikes. So used to the weight and the lack of power out of corners or surprise up hills . I haven't tried either emtb or turbo on down hills .I have enough momentum to just use either eco or trail. Need to try off and emtb, don't think I'd ever need nor want turbo.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

rangeriderdave said:


> I have a Bosch motor on my bike ,so eco ,trail ,emtb and turbo. I mostly ride in trail ,2nd eco, third emtb ,fourth turbo. I come from first off road moto's ,second pedal bikes. So used to the weight and the lack of power out of corners or surprise up hills . I haven't tried either emtb or turbo on down hills .I have enough momentum to just use either eco or trail. Need to try off and emtb, don't think I'd ever need nor want turbo.


I used to ride exactly the same, most in trail.

But i would only ride 4 days a week.
Now I'm riding in emtb most of the time and riding 6 days+ a week,12-13 hours. i find that going from trail to emtb saves my legs so i can ride more hours in a week.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You would think they would make the motors so yo could turn it off when bombing downhills and it would recharge the battery.... I think they use the brakes on some e-cars to recharge when in use....


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> You would think they would make the motors so yo could turn it off when bombing downhills and it would recharge the battery.... I think they use the brakes on some e-cars to recharge when in use....


This would only be possible with a hub motor system. Not possible with a mid motor system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

When by myself, usually Trail mode. With other Ebikes, usually turbo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Just picked up a '21 Turbo Levo comp on Friday (10/30) and got 3 rides in this weekend- 1st ebike. There's definitely a learning curve for ebike technic. On one downhill run I almost went off a tight corner because I did foot switch to have my outside foot forward and wasn't expecting the motor boost that came with the "pedal". I was in trail mode and think if I'd been in turbo I might have gone over since it caught me by surprise.


----------

